# How tall are you?



## Harper J. Cole (Jul 22, 2015)

That is the question. A shiny six pence will be the reward for whoever is the tallest ...


----------



## Pluralized (Jul 22, 2015)

Four feet, twenty-two and three-quarter inches.


----------



## musichal (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm still in my thirties, I tell people.  Thirty-thirty-one.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jul 22, 2015)

5'9 ](*,)


----------



## Ariel (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm barely 5'4".


----------



## popsprocket (Jul 22, 2015)

Tall enough...

[video=youtube;BM7B-SeNEhI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BM7B-SeNEhI[/video]

I'm 5'11"


----------



## midnightpoet (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm 5-10, but I've shrunk I used to be 5-11.  Old age, marriage and kids will do that to ya.


----------



## Darkkin (Jul 22, 2015)

One of the presents I got for graduation...a step stool.


----------



## Gumby (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm half an arms length short of reaching the top shelf in the kitchen, unless I use my step stool.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jul 22, 2015)

i'm 5'6 but Ultraman is 126 feet tall until his energy light goes off :alien:


----------



## Thaumiel (Jul 22, 2015)

6'


----------



## Kevin (Jul 22, 2015)

6'


----------



## JustRob (Jul 22, 2015)

Actually I thought I was getting shorter but it turns out that it's the universe that's expanding. My height is still zero to the nearest kilometre though. Yes, I'm just a rounding error whose legs would be too short for my feet to touch the ground if gravity didn't compensate for that. That doesn't mean that my responses to posts are any more down to earth though. It takes a lot more gravity to cause that.


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm 5' 11 but determined to get to 6' some day. Mind over matter ... :!:


----------



## musichal (Jul 22, 2015)

HarperCole said:


> I'm 5' 11 but determined to get to 6' some day. Mind over matter ... :!:



Change in hair style ought to do it.


----------



## JustRob (Jul 22, 2015)

musichal said:


> Change in hair style ought to do it.



Or maybe walking around with your nose in the air the whole time. Could be misinterpreted though.

Perhaps I didn't go bald on top at all. Maybe I just got taller and my hair didn't catch up. That means that I've now got integral loft insulation. No wonder the top of my head is so cold.


----------



## Pluralized (Jul 22, 2015)

When I take off my high-heeled boots, I'm just a shade under 5'. Luckily I have a pair of short-shorts that make my legs look longer. *Sneeze*


----------



## Terry D (Jul 22, 2015)

Almost 6'2", but if my height were proportional to my weight I'd be 7'4".


----------



## walker (Jul 22, 2015)

6'


----------



## Schrody (Jul 22, 2015)

I don't speak in Imperial units. If you want to know, I'm 167 cm


----------



## TheWonderingNovice (Jul 22, 2015)

You guys are so tall. :tongue:

I'm 5'1 1/2 or 61.5 inch or 156.21 cm, which is all meant to say that I'm short. 

I just want to reach the top shelf :-({|= hahaha


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Jul 22, 2015)

Ah, that's part of the curse of being tall. People always want you to retrieve the mustard from the top shelf. :-({|=


----------



## JustRob (Jul 22, 2015)

Schrody said:


> I don't speak in Imperial units. If you want to know, I'm 167 cm



Yes, it's very wise to keep your mouth shut when you encounter the Empire's stormtroopers, especially when you're only that tall. Historically speaking anyone measured in relation to the size of the planet is going to feel insignificant. Personally in that situation I'd rather be zero kilometres than any number of centimetres, but that's just me. It's that big fish small pond, small fish big pond debate.


----------



## walker (Jul 22, 2015)

Bimodal distribution. /scientist viewpoint


----------



## joshybo (Jul 22, 2015)

Terry D said:


> Almost 6'2", but if my height were proportional to my weight I'd be 7'4".



6'2" brother!

I'm the same and actually a bit short compared to some of my family.  It can be just as hard being tall as it can be being short.  People always stopping you in stores to ask you to reach things for them, not being able to lie comfortably on most couches, and don't even get me started on the danger of low-hanging ceilings fans.


----------



## Boofy (Jul 22, 2015)

5'9" :3 The rest of the women in my family come out around the 5'5" marker ;D


----------



## Angelicpersona (Jul 22, 2015)

5'7". Pretty well proportional to my Dutch family, but super tall compared to the Acadians I live around. My BFF is only 5'1".
I'm pretty much the tallest worker at my work, and I'm always asked to get stuff for people lol. Then again, my apartment has super tall ceilings, so I still have to use a stepstool to get stuff out of my highest cupboards. It's all subjective.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Jul 22, 2015)

5'7.

Yeah, I'm short.


----------



## Meteli (Jul 22, 2015)

5'5''. My growth chart claimed that I'd be near 6' as an adult before I started school but I did not really reach that far, only my feet are kinda large, 10'' that is 10 in US sizes and 8 in UK.


----------



## KLJo (Jul 22, 2015)

Boofy said:


> 5'9" :3 The rest of the women in my family come out around the 5'5" marker ;D



I'm the shorter version of this. 5'7", but there are no females over 5'2" in my family. Actually, there are only a few over 5'. 

I wear stilettos to family reunions and pretend I'm David Bowie in Labyrinth.


----------



## Boofy (Jul 22, 2015)

Aw, I needed that image today KJ x3 

I don't wear heels (I have no damned balance, nor inclination) but damn it, I am going to get some now ;D


----------



## Sonata (Jul 22, 2015)

Dunno.  I used to be 1m 64cm [somewhere around 5"4"] but I have shrunk.  And shrunk.  And shrunk.

Oh, and did I say I had shrunk?


----------



## escorial (Jul 22, 2015)

voted but done myself out of an inch....i want my shiny tanner...


----------



## tinacrabapple (Jul 22, 2015)

5'2


----------



## Bishop (Jul 22, 2015)

6'0" straight up!


----------



## am_hammy (Jul 23, 2015)

I was 5'5 and now I'm 5'4. Either the doctors lied,or they can't tell what height I am. We fluctuate throughout the day anyway. Either way, I'm short. :glee:

There are so many tall people on WF!


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Jul 23, 2015)

The DoD says I'm 5'10, but my doctor says I'm 5'11.  Given that the DoD had less incentive to humor me, I tend to go with 5'10.

(Tried and failed to join the Army)


----------



## Ariel (Jul 23, 2015)

I'm the smallest adult on my mom's side and the largest woman on my dad's.


----------



## Phil Istine (Jul 23, 2015)

danielstj said:


> 5'7.
> 
> Yeah, I'm short.



It has its advantages; I bet you don't bang your head as much as I do


----------



## Dave Billig (Jul 24, 2015)

5'10''
My little brother is 6'3''

It happens that way for all the siblings in my family


----------



## McJibbles (Jul 25, 2015)

The old 6' flat. I feel so... Normal.

What is this sensation?


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jul 25, 2015)

amsawtell said:


> I'm barely 5'4".



I'm the same height barely as I am fully clothed...


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Jul 25, 2015)

Am I the only one who's 6' 1?  Haha.


----------



## JustRob (Jul 25, 2015)

Dave Billig said:


> 5'10''
> My little brother is 6'3''
> 
> It happens that way for all the siblings in my family



What, you shrink as you get older?

My brother-in-law is 6' 3" and his brother is 6' 6". Their father and uncle were both tall and one of them (can't remember which) was still driving at over 100 years old, so he was tall in the time dimension as well. On that basis I am 7 decades tall but don't know how that converts into feet and inches. I could measure my height with my watch I suppose. I have tried doing that before. It has a barometric altimeter in it, so standing up I'm 130 feet above sea level and lying down I'm ... well of course it depends on the weather as well, so I could be in a deep depression. I'm either 9' 6" or it's going to rain, but the weather forecasters are predicting the latter, so I'm probably much shorter. My brother-in-law is definitely taller than me but I haven't seen him for a few years now, so maybe he's shrinking as well. Perhaps it depends on how damp the weather is.


----------



## Mistique (Jul 25, 2015)

I remember when I was a kid that adults had told me how you shrink with age and so when I saw someone who was very short I whispered to my grandmother:  "She must be very old!"


----------



## caters (Jul 25, 2015)

I am 5'4". Though I haven't noticed much growth in the past few years(only about an inch total) that doesn't mean that I won't later shoot up to where I am taller than my mom and close to my dad's height. I mean I was 4'11" when I was only 7 years old.


----------



## JustRob (Jul 25, 2015)

How could I have been so slow-witted? (rhetorical question) I've only just realised that you're trying to find the final tally.


----------

